# Decision help



## chuck_thehammer (Oct 24, 2007)

Hello, I am looking for help with a decision.

Looking to replace my gas powered generator. 21 year old coleman 2200 watt unit.

Is Generac as good as they say?
.
I need electric start (a must). 6000 to 8000 watts.
.
engine oiling system. splash type or pressure type with filter.
.I understand my splash type coleman has lasted a long time. "LUCK"????
.
21 years of use and the old one has run 3 days at a time MAX.
mostly 3-8 hours.
.
I am a retired auto mechanic. so I know Car engines. and have done some simple repairs to small engines. mowers, generators, weed trimmers...

Thank You with your opinions and help.
Chuck


----------



## bgbass (Jan 11, 2008)

generac is a real good generator my neibor has one and always runs great i have a stand alone generac and very depedable


----------



## John Lolli (Nov 3, 2005)

I have a Generac generator with electric start. I have owned it for almost 20 tears. It has been a good investment. Mine actually has the Generac engine on it as opposed to a Briggs engine. I start mine once a quarter and plug in a light to make sure it is still working, and always leave the charger on. I use sea foam as a stabilizer in mine. The wheel kit and electric starter are invaluable I would not buy any generator without them.


----------



## paulr44 (Oct 14, 2008)

Generac used to use a Nagano engine, which was a joint venture source between B&S (can you say Vanguard?) and Generac. Since then, they've gone with a Chinese engine (2 variations of a G390, a 389cc engine). They're prettty good units for the money. We're a Generac and Kipor dealer. Kipor (100% Chinese, made private label for Northern Star) mostly makes inverter type units. Of the ones we sold before and after Sandy, none came back with any problems. The inverter units can run at stepped RPM, thus saving fuel. An IG6000 we sold reportedly used 6 gal. of fuel in 24 hrs. Generac makes inverter units too, but none that big (6kw) that I'm aware of. I am contemplating getting an IG3000 for myself. Today's Chinese are what Japanese used to be...copied others and just kept getting better. In any case, if you want the best look at Honda, but be prepared to open your wallet wide. We're toying with taking on Powermate and/or Pramac. Pramac bought Powermate assets when they went belly-up, they're an Italian company. Their own line (Pramac) which I like the looks of, have Honda engines as an option, and I've spoken with them they use an Asian (I think Japanese) alternator aka gen-end. Can't say I like the new Powermate design, with the sloped frames, but if they're using the same design gen-end Powermate used they're OK, but not top-notch by any means. Power variations, somewhat cheesy AVRs in that old Powermate stuff. Hope this helps...
Paul


----------



## chuck_thehammer (Oct 24, 2007)

I picked up a used Generac GP7000E. with 90 hours on it and 2 years old. 
pressure lube with oil filter. Looks brand NEW. super clean and NO rust anywhere.

I can now retire my 20 year old Coleman 2200.


----------



## paulr44 (Oct 14, 2008)

I digress - I've since been informed that Kipor never has made any private label units, so perhaps the Chinese copied the Chinese. If you put the unit we have in for repair next to a KGE5000 only a sheet metal cover looks different.


----------



## paulr44 (Oct 14, 2008)

chuck_thehammer said:


> I picked up a used Generac GP7000E. with 90 hours on it and 2 years old.
> pressure lube with oil filter. Looks brand NEW. super clean and NO rust anywhere.
> 
> I can now retire my 20 year old Coleman 2200.


FYI read the owner's manual - they recommend a valve adjustment every 50 hours. Have had a couple run a bit squirrely unit they were re-adjusted.


----------



## chuck_thehammer (Oct 24, 2007)

Thanks, I have the owners manual and I have also downloaded the other manual from the Generac web site,

I plan on doing the valve adjustments this week.

I have drained out the gas. not knowing how old it is.
I have changed the oil and filter, same reason.
I have removed the air filter, looks new.
I have removed the carb float bowl and removed a small amount of crud. 

I do not like NOT Knowing the condition of something. NOT sure, check it.

the generator has 90 hours on it and the manual said to do the service at 100, so its done and waiting for winter storms.


----------



## DRslots (Oct 19, 2012)

Get a honda


----------

